# Does your coop have a nickname?



## doug

I've seen some funny ones in the Registry so far;

TajMaCluck
Cluckingham Palace

Have a funny name for yours?


----------



## Lady_Alia

"The No Fly Zone" kinda like a club name ;-) My brother is making me a plaquard for my birthday for the chicken coop. lol


----------



## Apyl

Nope its just a coop.


----------



## Shalva

We are building the Taj Mahen


----------



## Janey

*Chicken Coup Nickname*

We call our coup THE COUP-DA-HILTON


----------



## freedom

Winchester Mystery coop


----------



## kelly3804

*Chicken coop name*

McPoopson Barn


----------



## wyandotte

Coop DeVille


----------



## kellylb

I was given a mailbox that I use for my coop. I told my husband my coop is a chicken bed and Breakfast. I wrote on the mailbox "ChickenLoveInn B&B". Originally it was ChicDeCoupe. I wrote Vacancy on the red mail flag.


----------



## Lady_Alia

kellylb said:


> I was given a mailbox that I use for my coop. I told my husband my coop is a chicken bed and Breakfast. I wrote on the mailbox "ChickenLoveInn B&B". Originally it was ChicDeCoupe. I wrote Vacancy on the red mail flag.


Too cute!!!!


----------



## laxbro

Nope mines just the coop.


----------



## sharkbait

Lately it has been the coop of death... was having **** issues... hopefully it is fixed!!


----------



## lasher4967

*Cosmic Egginator*

My wife named our coop it was built almost entirely of materials I had laying around the barn the only thing we bought was the siding, it is a chicken tractor but I haven't added the wheels. The reason is we are moving so we don't need the tractor to make beds until we get where we're goin, buying 10 acres to build a straw bale, cob hybrid house and plant a food forest around us.


----------



## Janey

I love that idea Kelly and the name with the vacancy sign is wonderful


----------



## Nm156

................................


----------



## 8hensalaying

Ours is Rainbow's Roost, (after DD's Easter Egger)


----------



## chickenmommy

I don't have a name for my coop but I have a stamp for my eggs. I took each of my kids middle names and I stamp it onto the egg cartons. Tres Gemini farm fresh eggs


----------



## zamora

Ours is 'The Chicken Ranch'.


----------



## brandon_thomas247

Ours is "patch of heaven" off of the Disney movie (home on the range)


----------



## nannypattyrn

Chicken Paradise


----------



## COMSTER

The EggShack


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

I need a nick name!!! Help name mine!!!


----------



## Nm156

That's a nice coop!!!


----------



## seminole wind

That IS a very nice coop! You have a horse too?


----------



## Cockadoodledoo

Thanks! I wanted a house that looked like that...didnt get it...So now the chickens have the house I wanted.

Thats my daughters "horse". Aquired an old saddle and put it over a saw HORSE... thats as close as shes going to get!!


----------



## chickencoopbook

*Chicken Coop Book*

I found a great book on Kindle about how to build chicken coops if anyone needs any help or ideas. Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Chicken-Coops-Essential-Step-By-Step-Beginners-ebook/dp/B01EBLTQNA

Might be worth checking out


----------



## dindonuffin

Not yet, but i'm sure my two little grandsons can come up with something!!


----------



## Pbchicken65

I call mine "The Chick Inn"


----------



## kgb6days

Not yet. There were a few signs on Pinterest that I thought were funny but hubby said we couldn't use them unless the grandkids, kids, parents or church friends never came over to see them.


----------

